
How 17 Lines of Code Improved Shopify.com Loading by 50% - Sujan
https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/how-17-lines-of-code-improved-shopify-com-loading-by-50
======
makecheck
The entire source of improved loading time was font-related, and they never
even asked themselves _why they were using custom fonts in the first place_?
Even after quoting the fact that customers will leave a site that loads too
slowly, their solution was not to remove the fonts but to add even more bytes
to the downloaded HTML?

